# new to squirrel hunting



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

just curious is it legal to use 22 lr in ohio?


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Yes it is. and very productive


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Many folks prefer to use the .22 over shotguns particularly this time of the year. With the woods being wide open without leaf cover you will get more long range opportunities.


Just keep in mind that with the squirrels in the trees that will make for more of a chance to not have a good backstop. As long as you keep this in mind and choose your shots wisely you will have no problem staying safe.

Good luck!!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yes. Very fun to hunt with the 22lr me and my buddy have a hay day snipeing them off good times


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

this time of year I go out and sit in some of my treestand with a 22 mag 150 yd shots across the woods are not uncommon. The only hard part is remembering where they dropped.


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

ok thanx everyone.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Buddy of mine slays them with his 22LR(he practiced alot of offhand shooting) but he almost refuses to use a shotgun.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

If ya really want a challenge try hunting them with a air rifle. I have a high end .177 cal. pellet air rifle that shoots like 1200 fps. Its an RWS/Diana air rifle than ran me like $200.00 and some change. I have killed some huge garbage can ***** with this thing. Actually im going to take it out today along with the Brittany pup. Its got a pretty good pop to it and i need to start getting her aquainted with a gun.


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

i also have an air gun. its a .22 cal pellet gun made by crosman. like 950 fps i think.works great no pumping needed. runs from co2 cylinders.pretty accurate also. where abouts do you all like to hunt the tree rats at?


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ive hunted them my whole life with a 22. i use a winchester 94/22 with a 4x scope. one thing to rember when using a rifle is to make sure you have a safe background. My dad and i use .22 short hollow points though. for safety reasons they wont travel as far as a long if you miss, thats all you need for head shots.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i love hunting squirrel with a 22. the ammo is cheap, very productive, ruin barely no meat, and is one fun challenge. i have tried hunting with a air gun, my air gun goes 1000 fps single brake (thats the only thing i dont like you cant get a quick second shot off if you miss or wound them) and it is just so much fun. 

good luck hunting.


----------

